
GitHub Résumé - jmduke
http://resume.github.io/
======
ultimoo
> As a software startup owner I really enjoy when people send us their résumés
> and they include their github account so we can see tangible work they have
> done.

I sometimes feel very insecure when I read statements like this. I consider
myself a good and a passionate programmer with "above-average programming
skills", if there is such a thing. However, I have (so far) never been able to
manage contributing to open source projects in any significant way. Sometimes
I have been too busy with work projects, sometimes it has been a busy life at
grad school, sometimes family, sometimes I have been plain shy, and so on. I
have put together a bunch of great hacks at places I have worked, which sadly
I cannot open source. But I see dozens of people whom I know who are naturally
prolific in their oss contributions, manage to attract a high number of
twitter followers, etc. and I wish I were more like them.

Do startups really look at github contributions as the ultimate measure of
one's tech chops or are looking for people who go that extra bit and make time
in their schedules for contributing back to the community?

~~~
icelancer
>Do startups really look at github contributions as the ultimate measure of
one's tech chops or are looking for people who go that extra bit and make time
in their schedules for contributing back to the community?

When I was hiring, yes. There is no easier and simpler way to evaluate someone
before bringing them in for an interview than checking their verifiable OSS
contributions. It's low friction.

Doesn't mean we didn't consider others, but for obvious reasons people who
actually could prove they had done work went to the head of the line. It's
just how it is.

~~~
username223
"people who actually could prove they had done work went to the head of the
line."

You mean "people who proved they would work for free," right? FWIW, I'm not
interested in working for your company, but of the code I wrote which has made
it to Github, most has been uploaded by people other than me.

~~~
Blahah
OSS doesn't mean writing for free. A very large chunk of the code on Github
was writing on paid time.

~~~
username223
It seems like mostly a place where people store config files, mirror code, and
dump half-assed work in progress. But would "I wrote this code, and someone
posted it on a website" really make someone better than "I wrote this code?"

~~~
pdpi
Not better, just easier to verify.

------
krrishd
Personally, I like [http://osrc.dfm.io](http://osrc.dfm.io) simply because it
provides way more detail and insight into the user. Just my opinion though,
this is still pretty cool.

~~~
jakobe
Also, I'm really flattered by osrc.dfm.io. According to
[http://osrc.dfm.io/jakob](http://osrc.dfm.io/jakob) I'm a "high caliber
Objective-C coder" in contrast to
[http://resume.github.io/?jakob](http://resume.github.io/?jakob) calling me a
"newbie github user".

~~~
agilebyte
It just displays one of the (positive sounding) adjectives next to the most
used language in your profile:

[https://github.com/dfm/osrc/blob/b39630fd5a6366c30bb7280f2f0...](https://github.com/dfm/osrc/blob/b39630fd5a6366c30bb7280f2f00ab208bf47f91/osrc/templates/user.html#L17)

Adjectives:

[https://github.com/dfm/osrc/blob/b39630fd5a6366c30bb7280f2f0...](https://github.com/dfm/osrc/blob/b39630fd5a6366c30bb7280f2f00ab208bf47f91/osrc/adjectives.json)

------
volaski
Alright, this website basically turns
[https://github.com/mojombo](https://github.com/mojombo) into
[http://resume.github.io/?mojombo](http://resume.github.io/?mojombo) , which
is uglier than the original and doesn't even add anything new. How did this
get 22 points in 50 minutes and is #1 now?

~~~
parshap
To credit the original author, Github profile pages have evolved a lot since
this project was created (~3 years ago) and much of what you see now is likely
influenced by projects like this.

~~~
volaski
I understand, and I didn't mean to discredit the site itself. I was just
pointing out the weird upvote behavior here. It would have been very useful
and clever idea back then but why is it #1 today? is what I don't understand

~~~
davidcoallier
Seems to be a yearly cyclical thing with resume.github.com. I don't know why
but as the author, I find it amusing :-)

------
aabalkan
This project is at least 3 years old. Interesting it has got picked up by HN
folks again. For those not familiar with GitHub pages, somebody got username
"resume" in order to create this page. I had to explain this because this
actually looks like something GitHub launched, just like
[http://status.github.com/](http://status.github.com/) but it is not.

~~~
john2x
Glad they're using .io now for user pages. I remember the confusion some of
these projects caused.

------
bennyg
As a guy who routinely has his resume tossed because of a lack of technical
degree, Github is a godsend for the auxiliary benefit of companies that want
to take me serious can find my code there. I routinely have stuff trend in
Objective C and it's slightly frustrating when interviewers think the toughest
question is what's different between an NSArray and NSMutableArray because my
resume says "Majored in Graphic Design."

I love contributing to the community, and that's obviously the first reason
why I push OSS, but that extra hiring benefit is extremely helpful for other
coders like me who don't have a technical degree.

~~~
seivan
Same here man. [http://osrc.dfm.io](http://osrc.dfm.io) makes me sound good as
well, top 2% Objective-c

~~~
bennyg
Woah that's awesome! I'd never seen that site before. Top 5% here.

[http://osrc.dfm.io/bennyguitar](http://osrc.dfm.io/bennyguitar)

------
lucianp
Personally, I don't like the idea of a GitHub/OSS resume. While for others
this is great, it does not work for everyone. Many of us are not able to
contribute to open source projects...

How many professionals are asked by their future employer about the work they
do for free in their spare time? Would you ask a doctor how many patients
he/she treated for free? Or a lawyer how many cases he/she did for free in
their spare time? I don't think so...

By all means, I think contributing back to the community is a noble, great
thing to do (and we should all strive to do it), but this should not be
considered the sole measure of one's technical skills.

~~~
pc86
No, but I do care about what cases my attorney takes on _pro bono_ or what
community service my doctor participates in. It goes to showing what one does
to give back to the community, whether it's geographically (putting your
volunteer/civic organizations on your resume) or professionally (putting your
GitHub account on your resume).

Having a doctor or lawyer who gives back is important to a lot of people, and
I'm sure that translates into wanting to hire employees who give back to their
communities as well.

~~~
lucianp
Yes, I agree. But I'm not sure that for a doctor or a lawyer there is the same
pressure to "give back to the community" as for a software developer.

------
outside1234
To be useful, this needs to also crawl the projects I contribute to, not just
the ones under my account. I am a maintainer of a project under another github
account but that completely escapes this tool.

~~~
rhizome31
Agreed. My modest contributions to widely used projects are at least as
important as my personal projects that nobody uses.

------
rcthompson
Hmm. This is missing my most popular repo,
[https://github.com/DarwinAwardWinner/ido-
ubiquitous](https://github.com/DarwinAwardWinner/ido-ubiquitous)

Probably because for historical reasons, my repo is not the "root" on GitHub
(it started out an an anonymous snippet on EmacsWiki and someone else put it
in its own GitHub repo, which I later forked).

~~~
jmduke
(Submitter but not the author.)

It looks like that's because its using GitHub's timeline API, which -- in
addition to GitHub's general repository API -- only retrieves repositories
which are actually rooted at the given user. Sort of a shame; I feel like most
people's most interesting/important open source activity is on repositories
which they don't own.

~~~
hackula1
At the same time, this probably cuts down on "me too" contributions. I have a
repo that has been gaining popularity lately and have been flooded with pull
requests that do nothing but add a jshint file or other dev environment
changes.

------
hackernewsguy
Some of my most important projects are open sourced under my company's account
and this won't show any of them even though I contributed 90% of the code.
This only shows my personal side projects that are done for fun. Any chance
this could change in the future?

------
taude
One thing that struck me as painfully obvious about this is that the actual
coding aspect of someone's job is only a small fraction of what makes them a
good hire. Not to mention, they might have JavaScript or what-ever language is
good for an open source part of a system, but if they're working in DevOps, DB
guru, etc. none of that comes through in this.

I don't think I'd call this a GitHub Resume, more of a formatted GitHub
summary that could be part of someone's Resume.

Sure, if you're inundated with so many resumes that you can't decide where to
start (doubt this is a problem most companies have) this might be a good place
to start.

------
ondrae
This is awesome and just what I've been wanting. One request would be to show
the repos I contribute to the most instead of just the ones on my account.

I went and looked up the open source report card which used to work the same
way. Looks like they've recently changed it though to pull from your most
contributed repos, so for me is much more accurate of my activity on Github.
[http://osrc.dfm.io/](http://osrc.dfm.io/)

------
jrochkind1
This is neat.

Improvements might be allowing you to hand-pick which repos to highlight.

Also, I'd love a way to highlight my contributions to popular open source
projects on github that _aren't_ in my own repo, or a 'team' repo I belong to.
For instance, I have, I think, 2 or 3 commits in Rails -- but you aren't going
to find that out from looking at my github account, or from this resumé thing.
I have yet to figure out _how_ to figure it out in fact!

------
mpermar
As I haven't seen any comments about it. Some friends of mine created already
a while ago Masterbranch
[http://www.masterbranch.com](http://www.masterbranch.com)

It does not only builds your resume from Github but from many other
repositories as well. Not sure what is the current status of the project
though.

------
clavalle
This is great.

It reminds me that I need to clean up my github account.

Unfortunately I use github for two separate functions -- putting up projects
some other people may be interested in and for throwing up scratchpad
projects. So I end up with a lot of garbage on my account.

The bulk of my really interesting stuff is in private accounts.

~~~
burntsushi
> for throwing up scratchpad projects

I've replaced almost all my scratch projects with gists using the `gist`
command [1]. It's a nice utility because it authenticates as your GitHub
account, and you can modify existing gists (which can contain 1 or more files)
with the `--update` flag. Really works great for those one-off things.

[1] - [https://github.com/defunkt/gist](https://github.com/defunkt/gist)

------
parennoob
Any employers looking to use this to seriously evaluate candidates -- you are
wide open to having your analytics gamed by people looking to get their foot
in the door. And commits are much easier to fake out and automate than
degrees. :)

------
happiily
Kudos. This is a great start. As someone constantly on the look for great
technical talent (as both an entrepreneur and investor), I am constantly
looking for tools that help me source candidates in a credible way.

I have looked at several sites like this and using GitHub to query and then
present is smart. Some suggestions:

1) Find a way to notify the user when their resume has been built. This could
be a great distribution tactic.

2) Allow the user to reveal non-detailed summaries of their private repos.
This is where the real power of a tool like this would come in. Allowing a
generalized summary of the private repo's could lead to an "IMDB for
programmers"

------
priyadarshy
I would not want an employer to use this to evaluate me because it is called
my "github resume" and somehow implies that it is my summary of my
experiences, abilities, skills and potential.

You don't need to be an active github user to be a good developer (I am not
even a good developer) and you should be able to present your resume as you
deem fit.

Obviously if this allowed me to own my account and easily customize how my
github works gets displayed I'd be more interested. Until then, this feels
like pushing my github work through a meat grinder and evaluating the sausage
instead of me.

------
gnufied
Interesting but deriving anything from this one is near useless. For example,
this completely fails to list any of my current open source project because I
created them under my organizations name.

------
jtratner
This doesn't include contributions to other people's repos, which makes it not
so useful (and a bummer if someone tries to use it to summarize my GitHub
work). I spend the majority of my time contributing to pydata/pandas, which
doesn't show up at all. Bummer.

------
binarnosp
This is spiraling out of control

------
bendmorris
Unfortunately, this ignores forked repositories. The open source contributions
I'm most proud of were to projects that I didn't start, so none of them are
listed here.

~~~
chalst
I think that's probably by design. From the point of view of "project as CV
items", most forked items have very little in the way of useful contribution
to them - that doesn't defeat your point that some forks are very cool indeed.

~~~
bendmorris
You're probably right that most forks aren't very interesting - I wonder if it
would be possible to parse out actual diffs made by the user on the fork. I've
contributed a fair amount of code to BioPython, which is going to be
impressive to people in my field. To contribute you work on your own fork and
submit a pull request. Under this scheme a single person is getting credit for
all the work of the BioPython developers on their own development forks that
gets merged into the main repo (or maybe no one is getting credit, as the
central repo is owned by an organization.)

------
nilkn
It would be nice if it included gists, because I have some interesting non-
trivial snippets on there that it doesn't make sense to put into a full repo
on Github.

------
draegtun
See also... _Perl Résumé_ which works of your CPAN account (via MetaCPAN) -
[http://perlresume.org](http://perlresume.org)

------
bergie
I thought this was a lot more interesting GitHub visualization:
[http://osrc.dfm.io/bergie](http://osrc.dfm.io/bergie)

------
philliphaydon
This doesn't work for me :( shows me just repositories I create for blog
posts, but not the organizations I own to show my main repositories.

------
needacig
This is dumb. It merely duplicates the exact same information that is
available front and center on everyone's GitHub profile to begin with, but in
a worse format. Only idiot VCs would think this is cool or useful.
Coincidentally, the creator of "GitHub Résumé" thinks Coin is a great idea and
wants to invest:
[https://twitter.com/davidcoallier/status/401075383971627008](https://twitter.com/davidcoallier/status/401075383971627008)

------
ffrryuu
LinkedIn is better. You rise above all that coding bs as you get older and has
a career. Instead of just a code monkey forever...

------
lifeisstillgood
This is pretty fantastic. Some combination of this and LinkedIn will mean I
can give up word docs forever !

------
seivan
This also pretty cool [http://osrc.dfm.io](http://osrc.dfm.io)

------
uladzislau
On the related note - if you need a solid looking offline resume and don't
want to spend hours formatting it, check out Almagreta Resume Templates - set
of 5 great looking Word templates with some cool features.

[http://almagreta.com/resume-templates/](http://almagreta.com/resume-
templates/)

~~~
Numberwang
Or just use free ones of you are unemployed and spend the money on food.

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
The use of percentages within the example resume's made me wince.

------
philip1209
Intriguing - I was expecting a Jekyll-based static resume

------
lispylol
reminds me of this: open source report card
[http://osrc.dfm.io/](http://osrc.dfm.io/)

------
joelle
Great idea. love this.

